# Fallen angel



## Abby (May 18, 2014)

I drew this over the weekend, what do you think?


----------



## Bard_Daniel (May 18, 2014)

This is REALLY REALLY good. I commend you.

Ink? Pencil? How did you come up with the idea?


----------



## Potty (May 18, 2014)

I love the hands, they have an almost crows feet quality to them which just fits with the overall image.


----------



## Abby (May 18, 2014)

Thanks! It's just regular pencil Daniel, and I drew it from a photograph on a website for free to use ref photos. I can draw from my imagination but I much prefer to have something in front of me to look at


----------



## Gumby (May 18, 2014)

It is fantastic, and hands are so hard to do well. You've done a good job of them. I agree with Potty that they have a claw-like quality to them that fits the image well.


----------



## escorial (May 18, 2014)

it looks like florence + the machine...brilliant


----------



## PiP (May 18, 2014)

> I drew this over the weekend, what do you think?



Amazing!


----------



## Abby (May 19, 2014)

Yeah I thought that escorial, glad you all like her


----------



## Cran (May 19, 2014)

I think the poor girl needs some warm clothes and hot meal. 

I think the detail, proportions and shading are excellent. 

I think you are a very skilled artist. 

I think I'm jealous.


----------



## Abby (May 19, 2014)

Lol, thanks Cran


----------



## AnnieAnne (May 23, 2014)

Genius.


----------



## Abby (May 24, 2014)

Thanks!


----------



## GEWrock (Jun 29, 2014)

This is a great drawing! As others mentioned, the hands are incredible. I also love the detail on the crown. Both the image and the name create curiosity in the viewer for a backstory-- the best kind of artworks carry this trait!


----------



## Misty Mirrors (Jul 27, 2014)

I like the mouth.
I beg your pardon  ..... I am sorry   ..... I don't like the eyes. They portray relaxation. I don't think evil people are relaxed. Maybe  ....  pardon me  ..... you are an atheist. Maybe you did it that way deliberately!
Lol.


----------



## Abby (Jul 27, 2014)

She's not supposed to be evil!! Anguished maybe, but not evil!


----------



## Kevin (Jul 27, 2014)

She's very attractive. I like her nose. Not standard. Her expression looks like she's acting; not really in anguish but in character. The hand under the chin looks like a struggle. I would find that extremely difficult without a model. Probably, with a model.


----------



## Abby (Jul 27, 2014)

Kevin I drew this using a reference photo taken by a photographer called Alex Lee Johnson, on a website called Paint my Photo, you can see it here http://paintmyphoto.ning.com/photo/angelic
 I presume the model was acting, or trying to come across a certain way.


----------



## Pluralized (Jul 27, 2014)

This is an amazing drawing. Beautiful, great proportions, nothing amiss. She's not idyllic, but interesting, attractive, and feels very real. I like it. 

Hope to see more of your art.


----------



## Kevin (Jul 27, 2014)

thanks A. I joined... very good


----------



## Abby (Jul 27, 2014)

You're welcome Kevin, and thanks Pluralized!!


----------



## Misty Mirrors (Jul 27, 2014)

The devil is a "fallen" angel. Are you sure the title is appropriate?
An anguished person is not relaxed. She is frightened. She has large eyes. Staring, stationary eyes.


----------



## Kevin (Jul 27, 2014)

I take it as metaphor...like a 'lady of the night'... she could be past anguished... beat. Looks like a photo. Looks like_ the_ photo.


----------



## Abby (Jul 28, 2014)

Misty Mirrors if you don't like it you don't have to look at it. The photograph that I worked from was entitled Angel, to me she looked troubled or lost, so I called my version Fallen Angel. I am not religious, this has no biblical connotations, it's just my interpretation of a photograph that I liked. Art is merely ones interpretation of what they see around them, your idea of anguish is obviously completely different to mine.


----------



## Misty Mirrors (Jul 28, 2014)

Hello Abby.
I think the drawing is very good. I like looking at it.
I think "Angel" is an appropriate title. "Fallen Angel" is not. LOL.


----------



## Gumby (Jul 28, 2014)

For me, I can definitely see why you call it Fallen Angel, Abby. Her expression and her body pose fits that title, for me. I didn't put a religious connotation to the name, as it doesn't seem to be a religious depiction. Perks of being the artist is that you can name your work whatever you wish.


----------



## Abby (Jul 29, 2014)

Thanks Gumby  Misty Mirrors, I'm sorry you don't like the title but it's my creation and I will call it whatever I want to call it! Fallen can be a lot of things, she may have fallen out of love or sinned in some way, the angel part refers to her headdress, and actually checking back I see the reference photo was called Angelic. She doesn't look angelic to me, she looks like a bit of a bad girl. Just because I have called the piece 'Fallen Angel' it does not in any way refer to the Devil...if I had called her Lucifer then maybe you would have a point!!


----------

